# have certification, but not job in field



## marty3073 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello fellow coders,
I have passed the certification exam (cpc), but it has been over a year and i still have not found a job in the medical coding field.  I have 2 years in the medical office field, but my last employer in that field would not teach me coding in fear of losing their job. I just wanted the experience, not the person's job.  So what am I to do with no experience, but a certification. I am planning on taking the ccs-p exam, just to add letters to my name and hope someone will take me seriously, what do you all think, would that be a great idea. I just don't want all of my hard work to go to waste, and I am not a quitter.
NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!

marty3073@yahoo.com


----------



## kandigrl79 (Nov 6, 2007)

I would suggest giving Project Xtern a try.  I think there's a link for that on the AAPC's website.  In my personal opinion, regardless of what letters you have behind your name, companies still put a lot of weight on what experience you've actually had when reviewing your resume, so it's important to make sure that you get that coding experience under your belt.


----------



## CoderChick24 (Nov 6, 2007)

I was in a similar situation myself. I was certified, but had no real coding experience. I was able to get hired in my current position by getting involved in my local chapter. I was able to network, and people got to know me, so they were willing to give me an opportunity. So far, it has worked out really well.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## ArdenCourts (Nov 30, 2007)

I am in the same situation, passed my exam in 2006 and still cant find a coding job, they all need someone with experience. But depending on what you really want to do (just to get your foot in the door) I would recommend that you find something in the healthcare field eg. hospitals, physican's office that does coding and u might just have a chance, or sign up with as many healthcare agencies where emloyers are looking for coders or medical workers... Good Luck:


----------



## thompsonsyl (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,
If it was me...I would hold off on investing any more money/time into additional credentials until I found a job in the field that I was preparing for.  Of course, that's just my "2 cents" worth.  The current certification you have already sets you apart from the competition so that for now should be enough, I think.
Have you tried working with an Employment Agency?  There are often dr's offices who are needing extra help and or "fill in's" for others during maternity leaves and so forth.  This might be a good way to get your foot in the door and be able to add some experience to your resume.
Just a thought...
I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## noahdebra (Dec 13, 2007)

*Same problem for me*

I have the same issues it seems as others are having.  I passed my CPC-H exam in October and I can't even get into the coding department of the hospital I currently work for.  I am going to try project Xtern as I don't know what else to do.  Hopefully, it won't take too long.


----------



## Kevinph84 (Dec 13, 2007)

*I was just there!!*

 Listen up! I literally was just in your shoes! The main thing is never to loose site on getting your coding job. It took me nine months to find my first coding job. 

I use to call up places looking to talk directly to the coding supervisors, and offered to do a coding test for them. My first and second job, were so impressed with my coding skills, they brought me on board.

Try networking with both the AHIMA and AAPC chapter meetings. This will help make connections, and give more friendly resources. 

Look at all possible adds for employment. This could be newspapers, internet, etc. I also found Advance magazine and the Journal of AHIMA to have job opportunities. Best of all, Advance magazine is for free.

Try getting positions close to your field. You can do ER registration or work as a medical biller. A lot of people promote from with the organization.

Lastly, dress for success and tell your employer your ambitions. Bring a totally professional manner to the table. Study your conventions, coding rules, etc. This will prepare you for their screening exams. 

When you get your job, take it no matter the pay or distance. Both of my jobs are from my home. My current job is actually 90 minutes with rush hour. The thing is, you need your experience, and it will take sacrifices.

Again never give up! Sometimes, it will take the 100th interview or the 1000th resume to get some response!

If you want more tips, or to know what I went through....you can e-mail me at Kevinph84@msn.com

Good luck and Best wishes

Kevin P. Honig, CPC-A


----------



## Kevinph84 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ouch!*

Sorry about the bad typing!!!

Next time I'll preview my posts!! Jeez!!


----------



## Creme (Dec 17, 2007)

How does one assess the "Advance" magazine?  Creme


----------



## Kevinph84 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Advance Info*

www.advanceweb.com/him


----------



## vjst222 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am in the same boat you are, my problem...they promised me a  job in 2008 as a coder and then the board members of the hospital cut the job because it wasn't in the budget. The BIG problem... there are only 2 coders for 57 doctors and the board members of the hospital don't really care. Honestly, I am not 100% sure what I am going to do. The job is coming but I have no idea when... should I hold out and wait... or should I keep looking. I have had a hard time in general finding a decent job. I have had billing/coding experience for over 5 years now and have not officially worked in the coding field by itself. I am tired of doing everyone else's job and ready to do my own job which I went to school to do. BE A MEDICAL CODER!


----------



## Somertoms (Dec 18, 2007)

*Coding*

I was in the same situation. I am 22 and don't have any experience in coding at all. I passed my CPC in May of 2006 and went for an interview in October of 2006. I knew people that worked in the coding field and experience is everything to them. So I didn't get that job, I was dissapointed and hurt because it was my first real interview. So i just kept applying for any job to get in the hospital because they are more likely to transfer you than hire a new person. Well i kept appplying more and more and I got in a different department and 6 months later I applied for a coding position and I didn't get hired for it because of the experience but I got hired as a Billing Representative. So that gave me some billing experience so when another coding position came open I applied when my six months was up and this past October i went for another coding interview. I FINALLY got a job as an outpatient coder, I am so lucky that someone gave me an opportunity after a year of trying to work my way to a coding position. Since I am young people thought I wasn't serious about coding. But I am, maybe you need to show some real passion for coding and really get yourself out there. It really does help, I wish you the best of luck! You'll get one soon! Just keep applying!!!! and be positive! And people should support new coders and give us the experience that we want and need. 

Somer


----------



## vpat28 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had same problem finding job!!!!!!!!And I was looking to change the career to Accounting as I hve Accounting background.

I posted my resume in Monster and started getting calls for the interview from hospitals but still no luck, and suddenly from  nowhere I got a call for the Coding and billing auditor position and they hired me without interview and it was long commute for me .It was 45 miles one way and at the same time another hospital offered me a job for medical billing which was next door for me but I didn't accepted billing job and took Auditor position to get experinced and started going to chapter meetings and offered  proctoring for exam so I can know people who are already in coding field and Making long story short I finally got Compliance job Close to my home in a Hospital last month.So don't give away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbgphd (Jan 24, 2008)

When looking for employment, I recommend that you apply to all medical billing positions that are available, in addition to any open coding positions. I find that there are still many smaller physician offices and clinics that do not have an official "coder" in their employment. They still rely on their medical billing staff or front line registration staff to code for them. That is how I got into the coding profession. I was the Medicare Billing Specialist for a clinic and I had to learn how to code appropriately, just so we could get paid while staying in compliance with the Medicare program. I worked for the clinic for over 8 years before they even considered that it would beneficial to them to hire a couple of coders to audit providers' documentations and facilitate training. Fortunately for me, I was promoted to the coder position.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have you looked into your communities Medical Society or local MGMA? Also, I know where I live that alot of the places here go through temporary agencies. My local chapter meetings have been very useful. There are two chapters close by to me and I make sure I go to both each month for networking reasons. I had a friend that went through their local phone book and sent resumes to the larger physician practices and it worked for her. She found a practice with 5+ physicians where there was already a coder but they needed a second one and they were willing to train.


----------



## jira85 (Mar 18, 2008)

kandigrl79 said:


> I would suggest giving Project Xtern a try.  I think there's a link for that on the AAPC's website.  In my personal opinion, regardless of what letters you have behind your name, companies still put a lot of weight on what experience you've actually had when reviewing your resume, so it's important to make sure that you get that coding experience under your belt.


Kandigrl: 
What part of Virginia are you located in? I'm in Northern Va. and it's been hard for me to find a job as well. Any suggestions?


----------

